# Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf



## Chrisi101 (14. Dezember 2013)

*Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Hallo,
habe ein Problem mit meinem Rechner.
Seit heut früh startet plötzlich Windows 7 nicht mehr richtig und hängt sich im Startbildschirm mit dem Logo (Windows wird gestartet) immer auf.

Hier erstmal mein System:
Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
Intel Core I7 3770k @3,5 Ghz
MSI Z77A-GD65
16 GB DDR3 RAM (4x4 GB) Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz
Gigabyte GTX 770 4 GB GV-N770OC-4GD
SanDisk SSD 128 GB SDSSDP-128G-G25
Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue 1 TB
Creative X-FI Titanium HD
Corsair HX 650

Windows 7 ist auf der SSD installiert und die WD nehme ich als reine Daten Festplatte oder für Programme die nicht unbedingt von der SSD profitieren.
Nachdem ich nun schon den ganzen Tag versucht habe Windows zu starten, habe ich festgestellt das Windows nun doch startet wenn ich die 2te Festplatte (die Western Digital) abklemme.
Sobald ich sie dann jedoch wieder anschließe bleibt er wieder im Startbildschirm hängen.
In der Boot Reihenfolge ist nach wie vor die SSD an erster Stelle eingestellt.
Ich habe aber gesehen das es noch ein Untermenü gibt wo Boot Option 1 und 2 steht.
Bei Option 1 steht die Sandisk SSD und bei der 2 die WD HDD. Habe dann bei Option 2 ausschalten eingestellt das nur noch die SSD drin steht aber bei jedem Neustart schreibt er dort wieder die WD rein.
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Chrisi101 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Ich habe jetzt nochmal versucht mit der Windows-CD in die Reperaturoptionen zu kommen, während die beiden Festplatten angeschlossen sind.
Dabei bin ich dann in das Reperaturfenster gekommen in dem ich die Festplatte auswählen soll auf der das Betriebssystem drauf ist.
Angezeigt wird nur eine Platte mit ca. 122GB, also die SSD. Beim Ort steht allerdings (E: Lokaler Datenträger), dabei war und ist die SSD immer Laufwerk C:
Dabei lädt er dann die ganze Zeit so das ich nichts mehr anklicken kann.


----------



## keshy2 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

hast du in bios auf AHTC (oder wie es heißt) umgestellt als du die SSD gehabt hast?


----------



## Chrisi101 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Japp AHCI ist aktiviert im Bios.


----------



## hbf878 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Nimm mal ein anderes Kabel für die Daten-Platte und / oder probier einen anderen Sata-Port auf dem Mainboard. Höchstwahrscheinlich stimmt etwas mit der Datenübertragung Mainboard<->Festplatte nicht.

Wie lange hast du schon gewartet, bevor du den PC "abgewürgt" hast? Pulsiert das Windows-Logo?


----------



## Chrisi101 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

ok habe das Kabel mal getauscht, daran wird es denke mal nicht liegen.
Auf dem Board habe ich die Platte mal am Asmedia SATA Port gehängt. Dann blinkt oben links ein Balken für so ca. 2 min danach kommt die Nachricht: "reboot and select proper Boot device or insert Boot Media and selected Boot device and press a key"
Danach habe ich es wieder an einem Z77 Sata Port von Intel probiert. Dabei fährt er wieder bis zu dem Logo hoch was sich langsam bewegt. Nach 5 Minuten kommt nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm und nach weiteren 3min fährt er tatsächlich hoch.
Sonst habe ich immer so 10-15 min gewartet und da hing er immer noch im Windows Startbildschrim fest, weshalb ich dann immer rebootet habe.
Im Arbeitsplatz erkennt er die Datenplatte jetzt als lokalen Datenträger E:. Die Größe des Speicherplatzes wird aber nicht angezeigt und zugreifen kann ich auf die Platte auch nicht.
Wenn ich dann Programme starten möchte reagiert er auch gar nicht und Herfunterfahren klappt auch nicht normal.
Komme also bis auf den Desktop und dann ist Schluss.


----------



## Chrisi101 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Ich habe jetzt Windows mal im abgesicherten Modus gestartet. Bei der Datei windows/system32/drivers/classpnp.sys bleibt er dann für ca. 5-10 min hängen, danach startet er und bleibt wieder im Desktop hängen.
Dann habe ich die HDD wieder abgeklemmt und Avast von der SSD gehauen. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
Das Reperaturtool habe ich auch mal nach Fehlern suchen lassen aber es wird kein Fehler gefunden.
Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich noch suchen kann nach Fehlern.

Nachher werde ich mal die Treiber von der Soundkarte deinstallieren und sie dann ausbauen. Hatte sie erst vor 2-3 Wochen eingebaut. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Der classpnp-Treiber ist einfach der letzte Treiber, der angezeigt wird - der Rechner bleibt im weiteren Verlauf hängen, bis zum Begrüßungsbildschirm gibt es keine weiteren Meldungen mehr.
Das Einzige, was man in der Zwischenzeit noch mitkriegt, ist die Initialisierung der USB-Geräte (sieht man bei einer beleuteten Maus sehr gut oder an den Status-LEDs der Tastatur). Ist die Frage: kommt er noch soweit oder bleibt er schon vorher hängen?
Das Reparatur-Tool behebt keine Treiber- oder Hardwarefehler - das kümmert sich in erster Linie darum, ob die für den Bootvorgang nötigen Systemstartdateien von Win okay sind.


----------



## Chrisi101 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf / startet extrem langsam*

So jetzt nach den Feiertagen habe ich wieder Zeit mich dem Problem zu widmen...

Also die Soundkarte habe ich ausgebaut und alle Treiber deinstalliert, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Dann habe ich mal versucht mit Rechtsklick auf die Datenplatte zuzugreifen und auf Fehlerüberprüfung zu gehen aber nach 10min. warten kommt dann nur die Meldung das die Überprüfung nicht gestartet werden kann da nicht auf Datenträger zugegriffen werden kann.
In den Eigenschaften steht das die Platte 0 GB groß ist und die Verknüpfungen zu Programmen die auf der Festplatte installiert sind, sind zwar noch da, jedoch ohne Logo vom jeweiligen Programm.

Kommt mir so vor als hat sich die Festplatte verabschiedet, dabei ist sie nicht mal ein halbes Jahr alt.
Garantie habe ich zwar noch, aber an die Daten würde ich schon gerne noch ran.

Achso und das wegen der Initialisierung, da gehen glaube ich die LED´s an sobald Strom anliegt bzw. ich den Rechner anmache... aber da gucke ich nochmal
Ein Wlan Stick hängt übrigens auch noch dran, den hatte ich aber auch schon abgemacht was auch nicht geholfen hatte.


----------



## hbf878 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Kannst du die SMART-Daten der Platte auslesen, z.B. mit Crystal Disk Info? Könnte hilfreich sein. 

Hast du schonmal das Diagnoseprogramm von Western Digital ausprobiert? Könnte nützlich sein, wenn du die HDD einschicken willst


----------



## Chrisi101 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Habe es gestern mal mit dem Programm von Western Digital gemacht.
Nachdem er knapp 1 Std. brauchte um das Programm überhaupt zu öffnen stand bei SMART-Status gleich FAIL.
Zuerst wollte ich dann mal den kurzen Test durchlaufen lassen den er aber nach ein paar Minuten abgebrochen hat.

Dann habe ich den extended Test gemacht und es kam folgendes raus:
Test found bad sectors that may be repairable.
Test Error Code 08-

Die Reperatur Optionen habe ich erstmal nicht gemacht weil die Daten der Sektoren ja dann gelöscht werden, aber da wird wohl kein Weg dran vorbei führen das ich nicht mehr an die Daten komme.


----------



## Chrisi101 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich im Startbildschirm auf*

Ok Reperaturoptionen haben nichts gebracht weil er es auch immer abgebrochen hat.
Die Festplatte wird nun eingeschickt, Daten sind dann leider weg. Werde dann in Zukunft auf jeden Fall die Datenplatte im Raid 1 laufen damit das nicht mehr passiert.

Auf der HDD waren allerdings auch ein paar Programme installiert, deinstallieren geht ja nun nicht mehr bzw. sagt er mir nur das ich den Eintrag aus der Liste entfernen kann.
Reicht das jetzt wenn ich mal mit Ccleaner die Registry säubere?
Mir ist auch aufgefallen das die SSD auf einmal nur noch 4GB Speicher frei hat (davor mit der HDD waren es ca. 23 GB) obwohl ich nichts installiert habe in der Zeit?


----------

